

Is Hosting (even free) officially Dead? - rdevnull
http://1.ai
Dotgeek back in 2003 was the first free PHP 5 hosting. After a long absence we have resurrected a free hosting for geeks with Ruby, PHP, Perl and even MySQL but are developers still interested in traditional hosting  (even if free)? We have SSD drives, a fast connectivity and plenty of RAM but one wonders if in the era of dynos, cloud apps and EC2 a geek - even someone just starting to  learn web development could have any use for old fashioned hosting ?
======
rdevnull
rorrr, well there is no catch other than there is no support duty outside the
forums (this said and having spent several hours to make the system work we
wouldn't let it sink without caring). What I mean is that this is not meant to
compete/let people move from a professional hosting where they can get support
from their mission critical stuff. Yet it is not capped as many free but
limited services. We have and will not have any ad. Is there still a "market"
for such a free service? :)

------
rorrr
What's the catch?

